# Flexibility and Strength



## tonynyc (May 20, 2007)

Wanted to look at alternative ways of training for strength - flexibility and endurance (outside of the traditional weightlifting exercises)...

Indian Clubs are another form of equipment that is making a comeback. It allows you to develope mobility and muscular strength. This type of training will also improve shoulder,elbow and risk flexibility. The weights of the clubs can range from 1lbs to 50lbs. Cost can vary. 


*Indian clubs* are a category of exercise equipment popular in the late 19th and early 20th century in Europe, the British Commonwealth and the United States. They comprise bowling-pin shaped wooden "clubs" of varying sizes and weights, which are swung in certain patterns as part of an exercise program. They can range from a few pounds each, up to special clubs that can weigh as much as 50 lb. They were used in carefully choreographed routines where the clubs were swung in unison by a group of exercisers, led by an instructor in the front, similar to modern aerobics classes. The routines varied according to the group's ability and the weight of the clubs used.

Indian clubs derive their name from the much larger and heavier objects of similar shape traditionally used by martial artists and Kushti wrestlers in India to train for strength. The practice of swinging such clubs to develop physical fitness was first introduced to England by British soldiers who had studied the discipline while stationed in India during the 1800s.

They were exceptionally popular during the health craze of the late Victorian era, used by military cadets and well-heeled ladies alike, and even appeared as a gymnastic event in the 1904 and 1932 Olympics. Gymnasiums were built just to cater to club exercise groups. The popularity of the Indian Club waned in the 1920s and 1930s as organized sports became more popular. Regimented exercise routines, like those requiring Indian clubs, were relegated to professional athletes and the military, who had access to more effective and modern strength training equipment.
(*Source: Wikipedia*)
===================================================
Reprint Indian Club Training Brochure
http://ejmas.com/pt/ptart_dick_0101.htm

Clubbell Training for Circular Strength - One of Many places to Order
Will see about posting other companies and prices.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/sonnon2.htm

*Some YouTube Clips *

Club Swinging in The House of Power:
Iranian "Meel" Swinging of the Pahlavani martial art tradition in the Zurkhaneh ("House of Power")

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFsQeDFbptc 

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Women's Clubbell Class
(better view of the exercise movements)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g0VmrOGjVA


----------



## Waxwing (May 20, 2007)

I've always found that working on my flexibility makes me feel better and _stronger_ than just working on strength. It seems so much more balanced. 

For about 4 months I've been doing kundalini yoga, and though it is of course primarily for flexibility, I've noticed that it's making me so much stronger as well. It seems like a more reasonable and natural approach than just weight-lifting. 

A 90-minute session is extremely difficult, but leaves you feeling stronger and more energetic, and bendy as a rubber band.


----------



## tonynyc (May 20, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I've always found that working on my flexibility makes me feel better and _stronger_ than just working on strength. It seems so much more balanced.
> 
> For about 4 months I've been doing kundalini yoga, and though it is of course primarily for flexibility, I've noticed that it's making me so much stronger as well. It seems like a more reasonable and natural approach than just weight-lifting.
> 
> A 90-minute session is extremely difficult, but leaves you feeling stronger and more energetic, and bendy as a rubber band.



Waxwing:

1. How does kundalini yoga differ from other forms of yoga? and are these exercises that Dimmers can do? Is this a form of 'Power Yoga'?

2. Yoga movements and strength training go hand in hand. I think there is a Yoga movement called 'The Dog'. A similair movement is done in wrestling where you would do an exercise called 'Dive Bombers' or in some circles they are know as 'Hindu Pushups' - another is Hindu Squats. 

I for one hate hot weather- and with summer coming up - I search for different ways to workout. Since, I'm not fortunate enough to get to a pool to do water aerobics, I would do these movements along with neck bridges to maintain flexibility and strength. 

3. Strength Training is more than just the traditional weightlifting. As far as combining both flexibility and strength - one can only look at the athleticism of Olympic Weightlifters. Aside- from Olympic Lifting there are many great methods to Functional Strength...

You could employ 'Tubing' and depending on the strength of the Elastic Bands and or 'Tubes' you are building 'freakish' functional strength at many different angles. There are other methods as well- but, will save for another post.


I've added the clips to the Hindu Squats and Hindu Pushups below- do these movements resemble anything you do in 'kundali' yoga?

*1950s film "APU Trilogy" by Satyajit Ray 
Scenes of Traditional Indian Exercises*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JyUsEb82jZs

==================================

*Hindu Pushups*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=k7u04mvyuJU

==================================

*Hindu Squats*

(*this video show the practioner doing half squats - good for those with injuries)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FeyFrc2B1JU


----------

